# shemale



## Musical Chairs

Is there a French word (or hybrid word like "shemale") for "shemale"? A shemale is a man who looks convincingly enough like a woman (there was probably an operation and/or hormones involved).


----------



## archijacq

un travelo ?


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

if there was an operation and hormones involved, then definitely *un transsexuel*


----------



## wildan1

Jean-Michel Carrère said:


> if there was an operation and hormones involved, then definitely *un transsexuel*


 
yes, _transsexual_ is the standard word in English, too. But I think MC is looking for a colloquial or slang term, like _shemale._

I understood_ travelo_ to be more like _drag queen._ (A man who dresses up like a woman, but more for fun than to express a different gender identity, like a transsexual does.)

Is there a slang term for _transsexuel(le) _like _shemale_?


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

wildan1 said:


> yes, _transsexual_ is the standard word in English, too. But I think MC is looking for a colloquial or slang term, like _shemale._
> 
> I understood_ travelo_ to be more like _drag queen._ (A man who dresses up like a woman, but more for fun than to express a different gender identity, like a transsexual does.)
> 
> Is there a slang term for _transsexuel(le) _like _shemale_?


Not that I know of. Please note that travelo itself is slang. The "right" word is "travesti" (in disguise). Oh, and travesti can very well do that for the same reasons as shemales. Not everyone is willing to undergo surgery or such...


----------



## Nicomon

Not that I've heard it, but... what do you think of hommelle (and here I thought I had just invented the word) 

Also seen on google...


> (Bob Morane ne compte pas vu que c'est une *femmâle*)


----------



## Cath.S.

_Transsexuel_ s'abrège souvent en _trans_.


----------



## FrançoisXV

Dans le doute, une personne dont le sexe est incertain, on parlerait en bon français d'androgyne ou d'hermaphrodite.
Dans le cas d'un homme partiellement "modifié" en femme, il s'agit d'un homosexuel passif: travelo (vestimentaire), trans (hormones, chirurgie) sont les plus précis. On peut aussi utiliser tante, tantine ou tantouse/ze.


----------



## Cath.S.

> On peut aussi utiliser tante, tantine ou tantouse/ze.


François, ces termes sont non seulement insultants mais un.... tantinet démodés.


----------



## Aoyama

I tend to agree (as often) with Nicomon (#6) :
*shemale* being a neologism, it would require likewise a neologism in French to render it. What we would call in French a _mot valise (mixing to words to give birth to another word). 
*homelle* or *femâle* - the last one my favorite, but I would personally write both words with one m, femâle being pronounced fe-mâle, not femme-mâle - would then fit to render shemale._


----------



## multae gentes

egueule said:


> François, ces termes sont non seulement insultants mais un.... tantinet démodés.


  "Shemale" ne peut-il pas être ressenti comme aussi insultant que les expressions citées par François ? Je doute que ce soit très laudatif ...


----------



## Aramis

En passant,

J'ai toujours compris "valise" commme mot qui comporte plusieurs sens plutôt qu'un mot qui donne naissance à de nouveaux mots. Tout à fait comme "portmanteau word" en anglais.

Je me trompe?

Aramis


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

egueule said:


> François, ces termes sont non seulement insultants mais un.... tantinet démodés.


Et surtout, je ne crois pas qu'ils aient le même sens, puisqu'ils sont utilisés pour les homosexuels en général. Or les homosexuels ne sont pas forcément, loin s'en faut, des travestis ou des transsexuels. En plus, les travestis et transsexuels ne sont pas forcément homosexuels (encore que pour les transsexuels, cela devienne forcément ambigu  )


----------



## archijacq

histoire de se défouler (après avoir vu les sites "shemale" franchement porno):
une hommelette
une mâlette


----------



## Musical Chairs

If I said "elle est une hommelette/homelle/femâle", would a French person understand what I meant?


----------



## justcurious

If this translation has to be accurate, I think it would be helpful if Musical Chairs, gave us more context or simply mentionned what really needs to be conveyed (the fact that there has been an operation ? that it's a slang word ? a neologism ? that it should be easily understood by a wide audience ?)
Well, I think it would help me try and find a translation. What about it ?


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> *homelle* or *femâle* - the last one my favorite, but I would personally write both words with one m, femâle being pronounced fe-mâle, not femme-mâle - would then fit to render shemale.


 
I agree. With one *m* only, that is. And femâle is also my favorite. 



Musical Chairs said:


> If I said "elle est une hommelette/homelle/femâle", would a French person understand what I meant?


 
I believe they would. Especially _homelle_ or _femâle_*,* which are constructed the same way as _shemale_, and deformations of _femelle_. 

Of course, words like _travesti/travelo/transsexuel_ are more often heard, but since there are English equivalents (_transvestite, cross-dresser, drag queen, transsexual_), I'm not sure they give the same idea.


----------



## Cath.S.

multae gentes said:


> "Shemale" ne peut-il pas être ressenti comme aussi insultant que les expressions citées par François ? Je doute que ce soit très laudatif ...


Shemale est un mot d'argot mais il n'est pas insultant.


----------



## Aoyama

> J'ai toujours compris "valise" commme mot qui comporte plusieurs sens plutôt qu'un mot qui donne naissance à de nouveaux mots. Tout à fait comme "portmanteau word" en anglais.


Un mot-valise est (si moi-même je ne me trompe pas) un mot qui combine deux mots pour en donner un autre.


----------



## Aoyama

> If I said "elle est une hommelette/homelle/femâle", would a French person understand what I meant?


Not really, to say the truth ...
And also, hommelette has another meaning = a weak man.


----------



## Cath.S.

Aoyama said:


> Not really, to say the truth ...
> And also, hommelette has another meaning = a weak man.


On dit aussi, dans le même sens, _une femmelette_.



> If I said "elle est une hommelette/homelle/femâle", would a French person understand what I meant?


I concur that they wouldn't.

I remembered another term: _un homme opéré_.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Plus générique que _shemale_, on entend aussi « transgenre » en France (pour les deux genres).


----------



## wildan1

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Plus générique que _shemale_, on entend aussi « transgenre » en France (pour les deux genres).


 
Yes, that sounds like _transgender_, which is a standard word in English. _Shemale_ is only used in a colloquial, somewhat humorous way. Not really a serious insult, but usually said with a bit of a smile or a wink.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

wildan1 said:


> Yes, that sounds like _transgender_, which is a standard word in English. _Shemale_ is only used in a colloquial, somewhat humorous way. Not really a serious insult, but usually said with a bit of a smile or a wink.


Merci Wildan1. Mais qu'est-ce que ça implique au juste ? C'est pas simplement l'équivalent masculin du garçon manqué (tomboy) je suppose ?


----------



## Teafrog

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Merci Wildan1. Mais qu'est-ce que ça implique au juste ? C'est pas simplement l'équivalent du garçon manqué (tomboy) je suppose ?


It's a human being looking exactly like a woman, but not an obvious transvestite or a drag queen, and having a penis.


Aoyama said:


> I tend to agree (as often) with Nicomon (#6) :
> *shemale* being a neologism, it would require likewise a neologism in French to render it.
> *homelle* or *femâle* - the last one my favorite, but I would personally write both words with one m, femâle being pronounced fe-mâle, not femme-mâle - would then fit to render shemale.


I concur with Nicomon & Co, I think a femâle is perfect for a shemale.


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> I concur that they wouldn't.


 
I wouldn't advise _hommelette_ of course (though I only heard _femmelette _to refer to a weak man). 

Un _homme opéré_ est pour moi un homme qui a subi une vasectomie ou tout autre type d'opération. Je ne l'associe vraiment pas tout de suite à _transsexuel._ 

Unless you're ready to coin a neologism, I don't think there is any French slang equivalent to _shemale_. A word which I had never heard either before reading this thread. I still believe _hommelle_ or _femâle_ - preferably the latter - would work, given the right context.


----------



## wildan1

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Merci Wildan1. Mais qu'est-ce que ça implique au juste ? C'est pas simplement l'équivalent du garçon manqué (tomboy) je suppose ?


 
Rien à voir avec tomboy. Shemale décrit une personne adulte biologiquement du sexe masculin qui se comporte et s'habille selon les traits du sexe féminin.

Une discussion plus approfondie ici. Vu que c'est un article écrit par une personne qui a son propre point de vue, comme tout ce qui se trouve sur Wikipedia... 

Perso, ce terme me fait toujours sourire, je ne le mettrais pas dans la même catégorie que d'autres termes plus insultants et homophobes. Mais ceci dit, ce n'est pas très PC en fin de compte...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

wildan1 said:


> Rien à voir avec tomboy. [...]


Me manquait un mot, je voulais dire l'équivalent masculin... 
Et ce que je ne comprenais pas non plus, c'est les raisons qui te font sourire. Ça a à voir avec le mot lui-même ou avec ceux qu'il désigne ? C'est donc « gentillet » comme terme ? (à tes yeux)


----------



## wildan1

oui, c'est l'astuce du mot en lui-même qui date en fait du 19e siècle--ce que j'ignorais avant de lire le lien wikipedia. 

Je souris peut-être aussi quand je pense aux petites mémés de la banlieue qui se permettent de l'utiliser en se considérant très naughty...


----------



## itka

Je ne connaissais pas ce mot "shemale" et je ne saurais comment le traduire, mais les propositions "hom(m)elle" ou "fem(m)âle" me paraissent incompréhensibles pour la majorité des Français...La première me semble dénuée de tout sens et pour la seconde, je comprendrais une femme homosexuelle "active" (si toutefois cela se dit !)... En aucun cas, je n'aurais imaginé qu'il s'agissait de transexuel opéré et traité par des hormones.


----------



## tilt

[…]
I personally think that _homelle _and _femâle _are totally ugly words, and rather meaningless, as Itka just said.
In my humble opinion, the best French equivalent to _shemale_ is _trans_, even if it's not a neologism.

By the way... Is there a word symmetrical to _shemale_, in English, about women who became men?


----------



## Jazaïrlinguiste

Shemale is derogatory.


----------



## Cath.S.

Jazaïrlinguiste said:


> Shemale is derogatory.


_un travesti / travelo hormoné_, then?

Il faut toutefois noter que les transsexuels se définissent uniquement par rapport à leur identité subjective et non en fonction de leurs organes sexuels.


----------



## CorderRoy

Re. whether the original English term "shemale" is offensive or not, I think it  can, to certain extent, depend on context.

For instance, the term is used in the pornography industry, and, given the anything-goes nature of such an industry, probably doesn't cause too much offense there.

I have strong feeling, however, that most people in the trans community would find the term *very* offensive. Obviously, in essence, the term isn't saying anything different from transsexual or transgendered. However, the term is generally used in a derogatory manner (if you wanted to insult someone, you'd probably be more likely to say "shemale" than "transsexual" - although I hasten to add this is definitely not something I'd do myself), and it has therefore developed intrinsically offensive connotations. I think this also has something to do with the she- prefix, which makes me think of she-monster, and there are probably other similar terms as well. (The fact that simply adding she- to something could make it offensive or derogatory is obviously quite a problem in itself (!) - a feminist essay in there somewhere...)


----------



## wildan1

tilt said:


> .
> 
> By the way... Is there a word symmetrical to _shemale_, in English, about women who became men?


 
There is _drag king,_ but that is symmetrical to _drag queen_


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> I personally think that _homelle _and _femâle _are totally ugly words, and rather meaningless, as Itka just said.
> In my humble opinion, the best French equivalent to _shemale_ is _trans_, even if it's not a neologism.


 
I agree that these words don't sound very good. But then, neither does _shemale_, and it seems to me that _trans _already exists in English... however from what I read, isn't as derogatory, and therefore not an equivalent of _shemale_.

Que pensez-vous de *femmil*? 


> Tout être parlant a un sexe, apparemment déterminé : mâle ou femelle ; pas de continuité, semble-t-il,entre les deux sexes et même ils seraient distincts au point de n'avoir pas de rapport. Mais d'être parlant il a aussi un genre, et là il y a du continu, sans rupture entre masculin/féminin,homme/femme, *hommelle/femmil*, et sans qu'il y ait possibilité de dire : « Ceci est un homme, ceci est une femme ».


 C'est à la page 5

Je passe à un autre fil.


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> I agree that these words don't sound very good. But then, neither does _shemale_, and it seems to me that _trans _already exists in English... however from what I read, isn't as derogatory, and therefore not an equivalent of _shemale_.


Well, noone said _shemale _could be derogatory when I suggested its trans...lation in _trans_.
As it appears to be, I agree it can't be considered as a good equivalent.


----------



## Aoyama

> And also, hommelette has another meaning = a weak man.On dit aussi, dans le même sens, _une femmelette_.


 
Very true. 
This being said, both words apply to a man, not a woman.


----------



## Aoyama

> If I said "elle est une hommelette/homelle/femâle", would a French person understand what I meant? Not really, to say the truth ...





> les propositions "hom(m)elle" ou "fem(m)âle" me paraissent incompréhensibles pour la majorité des Français.


 
C'est ici le noeud du problème. Tous ces vocables, en y incluant hommil ou n'importe quoi d'autre, sont assez gratuits et ne représentent pas vraiment une "identité lexicale" plausible.
Je ne sais même pas dans quelle mesure _shemale_ est courant en anglais.
On en revient inévitablement à des mots plus "normaux" (ou courants) comme _trans, travelo, travesti_ etc . Termes péjoratifs ou discriminatoires mais ... compréhensibles par le commun des mortels.


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Very true.
> This being said, both words apply to a man, not a woman.


I know _hommelette_ does exist, but I never heard or said it myself, contrary to _femmelette _which is quite common.
And _femmelette _can apply to a particularly weak woman:


> FEMMELETTE, subst. fém.
> _Fam., péj._
> *A.−* Femme de constitution délicate, d'une grande faiblesse physique ou morale.
> source: http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/femmelette


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> C'est ici le noeud du problème. Tous ces vocables, en y incluant hommil ou n'importe quoi d'autre, sont assez gratuits et ne représentent pas vraiment une "identité lexicale" plausible.
> Je ne sais même pas dans quelle mesure _shemale_ est courant en anglais.
> On en revient inévitablement à des mots plus "normaux" (ou courants) comme _trans, travelo, travesti_ etc . Termes péjoratifs ou discriminatoires mais ... compréhensibles par le commun des mortels.


_Travelo _est très clairement péjoratif, je suis d'accord.
Mais _trans _ou _travesti _ne sont pas plus discriminatoires que _homme _ou _femme_, selon moi.


----------



## Aoyama

Two points here :


> _hommelette_ does exist, but I never heard or said it myself, contrary to _femmelette _which is quite common


true, I guess hommelette is a bit out-dated.



> _femmelette _can apply to a particularly weak woman


That may also be true, but likewise, I think the examples given are obsolete (19th century, mid 20th, but then, already, this use was rare).
I don't think that in contemporary French _femmelette_ would be used for a _femme_ (but, then, who knows ...).


----------



## Brianna-Evelyn

Cath.S. said:


> Shemale est un mot d'argot mais il n'est pas insultant.



The derogatory term "shemale" is INDEED incredibly offensive to transsexual women.

JE SUIS UNE FEMME TRANSSEXUELLE, and I can tell you from personal experience that being called a "shemale" is highly offensive.

 "Shemale" is a hideous, insulting term coined by the pornography industry to describe a particular brand of porn that features trans women who are physically female but have not had SRS (Sexual Reassignment Surgery).
[…]


----------

